# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  The Strait and Narrow (Day 6)

## Vulpes

Well here it is! Day 6 of a bookmark a day all finished up. This last one is styled after naval portolan charts that, for want of a better name, I have dubbed the Strait and Narrow. It's a bit more sparse than the others and I realise it might not be a completely accurate attempt at the portolan style, but I was more wanting to try out a new visual motif and get an idea of how it all fits together.

This has been a really good practice in trying new techniques and I've felt myself improving throughout it. I fully recommend for others to give it a go as the smaller scale means they don't take nearly as long as a full map which helps keep things moving nicely. I think my next bookmark series might focus on city/urban maps instead as I haven't done many of those yet, so we'll see.

Thanks for all the encouragement and appreciation throughout! Let me know what you think  :Smile: 

All hand-drawn, roughed out in pencil and then inked; 5.5"x2.5"

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Default0069

These bookmarks are truly amazing. After I saw this one I had to go back and view them all. I like that you used different techniques in each one. These are giving me ideas for future maps. This bookmark in particular has a certain aspect I want to try. I tried to make lines cross, as you did, in a previous map I did. However, I didn't quite work out the way I wanted but I'd like to try again. These are really great!

- Mike

----------


## BordersoftheRealm

That's pretty slick.

----------


## Karen Adams

I must say highly fascinating these bookmarks are, and after seeing the first one of bookmark. I really need to see all of the bookmarks. When I see bookmarks, then they are really unique and one of a kind. There are certain aspect ratio which these bookmarks possess, and also it gives me the possible ideas for the future map making. They are really effective and great!

----------

